# Custom Fuji cross 2003?



## naiad74 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi, I am looking to purchase a new bike. I wandered into a bike store today and told the person that I really enjoy riding road bikes, but I tend to treat them more like a mountain bike on curbs and potholes etc. He suggested a custom job, a 2003 fuji cross frame and fork with Felt F90 parts and pedals, and 32 size tires for $799. I don't know much about manufacturers or parts but I really want to get a bike a will enjoy riding (but this would be the top I could afford to spend) and the bike will survive. Does anyone have experience with this frame or these parts that could give me an idea of whether this is a good option and reasonable price? Thanks!


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*The one thing about the Fuji cross*



naiad74 said:


> Hi, I am looking to purchase a new bike. I wandered into a bike store today and told the person that I really enjoy riding road bikes, but I tend to treat them more like a mountain bike on curbs and potholes etc. He suggested a custom job, a 2003 fuji cross frame and fork with Felt F90 parts and pedals, and 32 size tires for $799. I don't know much about manufacturers or parts but I really want to get a bike a will enjoy riding (but this would be the top I could afford to spend) and the bike will survive. Does anyone have experience with this frame or these parts that could give me an idea of whether this is a good option and reasonable price? Thanks!


That i really dont like is the 71.5 degree headtube angle. The bike WILL handle like a total slug on the road.


----------



## naiad74 (Mar 28, 2004)

*How about 71??*



jrm said:


> That i really dont like is the 71.5 degree headtube angle. The bike WILL handle like a total slug on the road.



I'm rather short, for the 49cm I'd need, the angle is 71. Would this be worse, better or probably the same? Any idea what a better angle (or frame) would be?? Thanks!


----------

